# Frisse fauna (en flora), zoals ijskonijnen en stresskippen



## ThomasK

Net passeerde op dit forum een *ijskonijn*. Ik ontmoet geregeld *stresskippen (en stresskonijnen?)*. Verenigingen zoeken *excuustruzen* en *alibiali's*. 

Ik vroeg mij af of wij nog veel dergelijke creatieve (ook oudere) neologismen hebben, naast bijvoorbeeld *regelneven*, regelnichten en al die regelneverij... 

Graag koppeling van twee substantieven, met als tweede lid een dier, een naam, een functie of zo...


----------



## eno2

Angsthaas
Boekenwurm
werkezel
slangenmens (een mens is ook een dier)
Sloddervos
Tuinslang
Huismus
Geldwolf
Proefkonijn
Vlinderdasje
Hobbelpaard
stoeipoes


----------



## ThomasK

Goed gevonden. Niet zo jong (die woorden, bedoel ik! ;-)), maar mooi, leuk.

Een *werkpaard*. Een *steenezel*. Een *uilskuiken*.Een nachtuil - en een vroege vogel (natuurlijk geen samenstelling)… Kijk, ik vind er zelf ook nog, maar ze zijn ietwat oud in mijn ogen. Ik wil er nog wat jongere... Maar alvast bedankt - en blijf maar droppen...


----------



## eno2

snoeshaan
brombeer
tortelduifje
beurshaai
weerwolf
woestijnrat
waterrat


----------



## ThomasK

Je bent in vorm! Maar ik wil toch graag iets metaforisch. De eerste vijf beantwoorden daaraan, de laatste drie niet, denk ik.


----------



## eno2

vergadertijger

Weerwolf niet metaforisch?






Hoe heet die beharingsziekte ook alweer?



> Een *weerwolf* is een mythologische figuur die vooral in de Europese folklorevoorkomt. Het gaat daarbij om een mens die 's nachts in een wolf verandert en mensen en dieren verslindt.


wiki

OK er zijn veel dierennamen die rechtstreeks en ongewijzigd als metafoor gebruikt worden, zoals waterrat, wat dus geen loutere metaforische samenstelling is.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist inzake dat laatste: een tortelduifje is een metaforisch gebruik van "tortelduif". "Waterrrat": sorry, mijn frank valt pas nu. Daar heb je gelijk.
"Weerwolf" begrijp ik als "menswolf" (dat lijkt de etymologie te zijn). Gebruiken wij dat metaforisch, bedoel je? Dat zie ik nu even niet.

Na de vergadertijger, nu ook de beunhaas...


----------



## eno2

Ik kan je niet meer geven dan de definitie die zegt dat de weerwolf een mens is.
OK als je hem 's nacht tegenkomt is het een wolf… Een twijfelgeval, als je wil.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, een kruising, zou ik zeggen. Ik zou het geen echte metafoor noemen, maar oké. Je bijdragen waren zeker al interessant.


----------



## eno2

Als we zo iemand van die foto een weerwolf noemen, zoals dikwijls genoeg gedaan wordt, dan is dat metaforisch.
Nu het echte dier weerwolf bestaat niet. Dat is mythologisch. Bovendien is hij overdag mens.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, een romanfiguur bestaat ook niet in een aantal opzichten, maar ik durf die toch niet metaforisch noemen... Ik zou de man zelf op de foto geen weerwolf noemen, maar eerder verwijzen naar de ziekte. Maar misschien kun je dat wel en dan gebruik je volgens mij de weerwolf die wij kennen uit de mythologie als een metafoor voor hem. Volgens mij zal niemand in de mythologische context zeggen dat de wolf een mens is "met een probleem", wel eventueel een kruising van mens en wolf - en dat lijkt dan een verklaring voor een fictie-realiteit ;-).


----------



## eno2

Je ziet veel de term 'weerwolfsyndroom' gebruikt ivp hypertrichose.

Wie zou kunnen beslissen of 'weerwolf' een metafoor is of niet?


----------

